# A tractor



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cletus is passing by Billy Bob's hay barn one day when, through a gap in the door, he sees Billy Bob doing a slow and sensual striptease in front of an old green John Deere.

Buttocks clenched, he performs a slow pirouette, and gently slides off first the right strap of his overalls, followed by the left. He then hunches his shoulders forward and in a classic striptease move, lets his overalls fall down to his hips, revealing a torn and frayed plaid shirt. Then, grabbing both sides of his shirt, he rips it apart to reveal his stained T-shirt underneath. With a final flourish, he tears the T-shirt from his body, and hurls his baseball cap onto a pile of hay.

Having seen enough, Cletus rushes in and says, "What the heck're ya doing, Billy Bob?"

"Good Lord, Cletus, ya scared the bejeezers out of me," says an obviously embarrassed Billy Bob. "But me 'n the Ol' Lady been havin trouble lately in the bedroom d'partment, and the therapist suggested I do something sexy to a tractor."

Don't make me come splain this to ya!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

She thinks my tractor's sexy!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: but :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Pretty funny Goob. 8)


----------

